

Washington DC online voting hack contest suspended early - joe_bleau
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/debonis/2010/10/hacker_infiltration_ends_dc_on.html

======
Splines
Isn't this the wrong way to go about securing a system? It's better than
nothing I suppose, but black hats aren't going to tell you when they've found
a vulnerability. On the flip side, there's no guarantee that the right set of
folks are looking at the system (thankfully, that doesn't seem to be the case
here).

~~~
eru
If you are explicitly putting out a system for tests, you aren't only
attracting black hats. (Actually you will discourage black hats, since they
don't want to show their methods when they are of no use.)

------
TimMontague
Here's an article by one of the researchers with much more information about
the vulnerability:

[http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/jhalderm/hacking-dc-
in...](http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/jhalderm/hacking-dc-internet-
voting-pilot)

------
maukdaddy
Traditional media headline FTW:

Hacker infiltration ends D.C. online voting trial

